# Network Disconnects in standby



## Adeel_ssj4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well when i put my computer into stand by mode it loses the LAN connection im on wired internet and using windows xp...

I basically want the pc to appear to be off but still be doing what it is on the internet but with no noise from the base unit as my parents tend to lose it when the pc is on and im not at it, saying it uses energy bills and such so is there a way to do it? It works fine for my friend who puts it in stand by mode and his pc maintains the network connection but mine for some reason gets rid of it... im trying to run a MMORPG whilst this is happening but it disconnects from the mmorpg's server since the network disconnects not allowing me to be on it so is there any work around  thanks

Adeel


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 15, 2008)

Check the properties of your NIC in the device manager. There might be some power options there. I know the Broadcom adapters on the Dell laptops we have at work have it.


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmm are you talking about when you hit the configure tab in the network settings folder? and then tell it not to switch it off? if so tried that >,<


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 15, 2008)

Right-click "my computer" and click "manage". Then click device manager in the left menu and find your NIC.


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nic?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 15, 2008)

NIC = Network Inteface Card, i.e. your ethernet port

if its on power saving mode, it automatically shuts the NIC down. meaning that you will be disconnected from the network.

if your on XP, go into device manager, right click the network adapter. and see if you can find a power saving mode, turn that off.

if your on vista its the same thing.


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmm i've tried that it didn't seem to work still disconnected the network =\ and yeah im on xp


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 15, 2008)

hmm, then try reinstalling the driver for that nic. or better yet find a more updated driver.


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 15, 2008)

My understanding is that standby mode saves your current desktop 'state' to RAM and shuts down everything that's not needed to retain that state.  V Low power to processor and power to RAM remain.  It has the ability to wake itself up at a set time but I sceptical that keeping the LAN alive could be possible.

Maybe you can get a fan controller to turn the fans down to very quiet and fit an override switch to the case LEDs.  Then set HDD off and Monitor off after 5mins in your XP power options.  This is the closest I think you'll get.


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nah its somewhere in the settings thats gone wrong because my mate has an identical pc to mine well just a diff graphic card and he can do what im trying to do but setting wise i have no idea what he has done that i haven't


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (Jul 15, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> hmm, then try reinstalling the driver for that nic. or better yet find a more updated driver.



Tried that just now, nothing happened =\


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 15, 2008)

its the nature of the beast, dont use standby

it would be nice if there were a tool to easily underclock everything

in your bios try turning auto fan thingy on and underclock your cpu and fsb as low as they will go


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (Jul 15, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> its the nature of the beast, dont use standby
> 
> it would be nice if there were a tool to easily underclock everything
> 
> in your bios try turning auto fan thingy on and underclock your cpu and fsb as low as they will go



Wont that kill my processor speed and performance ?


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 16, 2008)

yes, unless you can work out a way of dropping the performance only at times you need.  For a start you could use intel speedstep and c1e or AMD cool & quiet which does just that - maybe even large passive heatsinks for cpu & gpu.  I'm sure you can get the noise down, my PC is whisper quiet nearly all the time.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 16, 2008)

you want to kill your processor speed and performance, thats the idea, you do that while your not around, and when your useing it you bump it back up

but yeah, huge passive heatsinks, then put on a fan and use the auto fan controll and it should have the fan off in idle for sure.


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm i tried to do that, ran into some heating issues


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you checked that there's no special function for this included with your motherboard.  I have an ASUS P5E3 Deluxe and it has a function called AINap which sounds like exactly what your aiming for.

_" AI Nap 
Minimize noise and power consumption when temporarily away! 
With AI Nap, users can instantly snooze your PC without terminating the tasks. System will continue operating at minimum power and noise when user is temporarily away. It keeps downloading files or running applications in quietest state while you´re sleeping. Simply click keyboard or mouse, you can swiftly wake up the system in few seconds."_


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmm i've got a WinFast AMD based motherboard, im not so great with bios screens so i have no idea, model is WinFast 760GXK8MC


----------



## btarunr (Jul 17, 2008)

If by 'standby' you mean S3 mode (where major parts of the PC are turned off, incl the processor), so will your NIC, and the connection.


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (Jul 17, 2008)

btarunr said:


> If by 'standby' you mean S3 mode (where major parts of the PC are turned off, incl the processor), so will your NIC, and the connection.



Something along those lines because on the other pc when you hit standby it goes down but the network doesn't disconnect but is silent =\ need to do it on this pc to ><


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2008)

it may be possible to disable the 'allow this device to turn off to save power' setting in the device manager.

S3 (susped to ram) sleep states WILL turn everything off except ram
S1 sleep states dont turn anything off, it just idles them. It can make thigs quieter (hard drives power down, CPU fan may turn off/slow down) but it barely saves any power at all.

if you need to use the system, dont sleep it. If you need a quiet system, buy quieter hardware and cooling.

in my opinion, no matter what you do the game will disconnect or shut down when you sleep the system. it PAUSES the game, and shuts everything down and reloads it when you wake the system... you'll just need a quieter PC.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it may be possible to disable the 'allow this device to turn off to save power' setting in the device manager.
> 
> S3 (susped to ram) sleep states WILL turn everything off except ram
> S1 sleep states dont turn anything off, it just idles them. It can make thigs quieter (hard drives power down, CPU fan may turn off/slow down) but it barely saves any power at all.
> ...



seconded, thats the best answer your gonna get for sure... like i said grab a passive cpu cooler and put a fan on it, in idle mode the fan will shut off [make sure to get a 4 pin fan!]


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (Jul 18, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> seconded, thats the best answer your gonna get for sure... like i said grab a passive cpu cooler and put a fan on it, in idle mode the fan will shut off [make sure to get a 4 pin fan!]



Any recommendations? Im using stock fans that came with the X Blade case so maybe they're too loud, its also possibly the cooler i bought for my x1950 by Arctic cooling that could be the source of the sound...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2008)

Adeel_ssj4 said:


> Any recommendations? Im using stock fans that came with the X Blade case so maybe they're too loud, its also possibly the cooler i bought for my x1950 by Arctic cooling that could be the source of the sound...



well how are we to know whats making hte noise? you'll have to stop them one by one and find that out yourself, and then we can reccomend quieter ones.


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> well how are we to know whats making hte noise? you'll have to stop them one by one and find that out yourself, and then we can reccomend quieter ones.



Alright, i got rid of the back fan which seemed to be the main source of noise and replaced it with a much quieter one, i have a feeling the majority of the noise left is from the HD, how do i reduce that?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2008)

Adeel_ssj4 said:


> Alright, i got rid of the back fan which seemed to be the main source of noise and replaced it with a much quieter one, i have a feeling the majority of the noise left is from the HD, how do i reduce that?



verify its the hard drive by holding it loose in your hand with the system powered on. Determine if the noise is whine or vibration (as in, see if the noise goes away by placing it on something soft)

if its whine, put it in a silencing cage (solid enclosure, sealed such as the scythe quietdrive).
if its vibration, you need to isolate it. My favourite method involves tying it up with shoelaces


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 21, 2008)

for silencing noisy hd's  i put them in the 5.25" bay, and get some rubber bands to support it ^^

works everytime


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> for silencing noisy hd's  i put them in the 5.25" bay, and get some rubber bands to support it ^^
> 
> works everytime



the problem is that they eventually break. using shoelaces means they never break!


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 21, 2008)

If it's vibrational noise through the case you can fit rubber shock dampeners but with hard drives and CD/DVD drives the only way to have them quiet is to buy quieter ones unfortunately.

If you've loads of money you could always buy solid state drives


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mmmm well i took the advice you guys said and bought some new case fans, some silent fans and bought rubber screws for hd etc and its quietened down a lot and is now liveable with  Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2008)

Adeel_ssj4 said:


> Mmmm well i took the advice you guys said and bought some new case fans, some silent fans and bought rubber screws for hd etc and its quietened down a lot and is now liveable with  Thanks



win! 


silent PC's really are a joy to work with.


----------

